

Why Java at 92th place in Google AI Challenge? - touseefliaqat

Any guesses why in the ranking of last Google AI Challenge, the first Java code is at 92th place?<p>http://csclub.uwaterloo.ca/contest/rankings.php<p>After all its most popular language on earth.
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html
======
hga
From <http://csclub.uwaterloo.ca/contest/starter_packages.php>:

"Java

"Download the Java starter package.... [...] Note: The JVM interacts badly
with the sandbox we use to run submissions, causing frequent timeouts. You are
advised to choose a different language."

------
anactofgod
No "Tron AI" design pattern?

 _smile_

